# Concrete instead of core-fill grout?



## MoreCowbell (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello.  I am almost done laying the block for the retaining wall for my crawlspace-to-basement conversion project.  Naturally, I need to fill the cores that have rebar.  However, I am having a tough time finding that product.  The local big box home stores don't carry it and the concrete place I've been buying block from only sells the portland cement - not the premixed core-fill grout. 

Can I just use regular concrete to do the job?  I'm filling the cores for standard 2-core 8" block with #4 rebar running through it so it is not really a tight squeeze if that is relevant.  Thanks.


----------



## BridgeMan (Dec 31, 2012)

Save yourself some grief, and just use a few bags of a pre-packaged concrete product.  I like Quikrete 5000 myself, mainly because it develops early strength and the coarse aggregate is small enough to fill most nooks and crannies.  Do yourself a favor, and form and pour that open front corner with Quikrete as well.  You should have "woven" the block courses at that location instead of leaving it open, but Quikrete will close things up nicely.  Something the grout you are looking for wouldn't do, as it lacks the strength needed for that exposed location.


----------



## MoreCowbell (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks BridgeMan.  I've seen Quikrete 5000 all over the place so that would be a convenient alternative.  I'll use it for those wedge shaped gaps as well.  I'll posted pics of everything when I'm done.


----------

